# Bachelors Degree Equivalency for two years program.



## Muhammad Ali. (10 mo ago)

Hi team.
I need some support or help to understand how can we do equivalency for two years B.Sc (stats math economics) degree from Pakistan.
I applied for my Wife but she got equivalency as a diploma however she took the Bachelors degree as per regular mode of study.
Is there any one who come across this issue and how did they resolve it.
Please assist.


----------

